# July 2015 PopSugar Must Have Box *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2015)

July box theme!





What do you guys think?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 12, 2015)

I love the beach &amp; travel themes!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 12, 2015)

beach and travel sounds good! Makes me think about resubscribing


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 12, 2015)

Me, too.  I get all excited when the word "travel" is included.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 12, 2015)

I have already confessed my weird obsession with youtube packing videos, so I'm obviously super excited for some travel gear.  And I know everyone else in the world hates getting ear buds, but those blue ones we got in September shorted out on me so I'm ready for another set.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have already confessed my weird obsession with youtube packing videos, so I'm obviously super excited for some travel gear.  And I know everyone else in the world hates getting ear buds, but those blue ones we got in September shorted out on me so I'm ready for another set.


were they good? i still have a couple of pair, I think. never tried them. think they are on the trades board and ebay etc if really want them. I still use the ones from FabFitFun - TruEnergy.  Those were great!


----------



## theori3 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm a bit thrown off by the fourth of July theme--there's no way we'll actually get the boxes by the fourth, right?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah the fourth of july seems really early for them! Maybe it's an "America" food item, like apple pie or grilling or something. Or we will get something cute with little stars on it.

Their theming has been decent lately...summer boxes feel summery etc.


----------



## MET (Jun 12, 2015)

It's my birthday month so fingers crossed for a great box!  

It would be cool to get a funky ice cream scoop or bowls for Summer Heat.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sounds like more sunscreen. I'm not a fan of the summer month boxes. I'm sure there will be something I like in there.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 17, 2015)

It occurs to me that the travel themed item could still be that sphynx razor that never showed up in the resort box...


----------



## cgmercer05 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just saw on Facebook where 10 lucky subscribers will get a $100 Sephora gift card in their box!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome spoiler!  I am now officially excited!


----------



## carcodysmom (Jun 23, 2015)

Spoiler Alert




Already posted


----------



## beautifulme (Jun 23, 2015)

Just stumbled on this by accident a post in my daily Popsugar Fashion and Beauty e-mail....

"Every July box features the Signature Stripe Canvas Dopp Kit from Henri Bendel"

Edited: Already posted


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

These appear to be discounted stock. Wonder how well that will go over with subscribers given the CDFA response to the Marc Jacobs bracelets (also discount stock).  I'm personally fine with it.  Hope it's black and not brown (but may be brown bc it's their signature color).

http://www.henribendel.com/accessories/cosmetic-bags/

EDIT: they all look to be brown (with either blue or black accent). the pic shows blue accent.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> These appear to be discounted stock. Wonder how well that will go over with subscribers given the CDFA response to the Marc Jacobs bracelets (also discount stock).  I'm personally fine with it.  Hope it's black and not brown (but may be brown bc it's their signature color).
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/accessories/cosmetic-bags/
> 
> EDIT: they all look to be brown (with either blue or black accent). the pic shows blue accent.


I looked on the site too and my guess is they are a special Popsugar version.  Either way it's a high end item and not trend-driven like a bracelet so I am OK even if it is discounted a bit.  I love the HB stripes and I will definitely use this.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I looked on the site too and my guess is they are a special Popsugar version.  Either way it's a high end item and not trend-driven like a bracelet so I am OK even if it is discounted a bit.  I love the HB stripes and I will definitely use this.


It looks like their standard stock. there's a larger bag w/ blue accents (and none of the dopp kits available - imagine why - with the blue accent)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping that's the reaction - just never know with this audience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 23, 2015)

Why couldn't they have sent this? It's adorable and who wouldn't need this while traveling?

Edited because I forgot to say what it was....it's a ring box!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 23, 2015)

I actually really like Henry Bendel so I'm excited for this to be included! Great spoiler! Also, I thought the same things about including "Fourth of July" as part of their theme...unless my box arrives before the 4th then I'm not really interested in themed 4th of July items.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It looks like their standard stock. there's a larger bag w/ blue accents (and none of the dopp kits available - imagine why - with the blue accent)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm hoping that's the reaction - just never know with this audience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm...good detective work.  Regardless, it's adorable and I LOVE the blue pop of color (plus I have a THING for stripes, esp b&amp;w).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> Hmmm...good detective work.  Regardless, it's adorable and I LOVE the blue pop of color (plus I have a THING for stripes, esp b&amp;w).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


looks henry bendel brown &amp; white, btw. cute regardless.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> looks henry bendel brown &amp; white, btw. cute regardless.


Agreed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

laughing that it is already listed on some people's trade lists. we don't even know what the real thing looks like... and it will be forever until it is available. funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 23, 2015)

I love everything Henri Bendel. I'm so happy for the spoiler!


----------



## liltrixter (Jun 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> These appear to be discounted stock. Wonder how well that will go over with subscribers given the CDFA response to the Marc Jacobs bracelets (also discount stock). I'm personally fine with it. Hope it's black and not brown (but may be brown bc it's their signature color).
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/accessories/cosmetic-bags/
> 
> EDIT: they all look to be brown (with either blue or black accent). the pic shows blue accent.


At least the email states the discounted price on the website...not the original price


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 23, 2015)

I think the problem with the CFDA bracelet was also that Marc by Marc Jacobs is being discontinued as a line--but Henri Bendel is obviously not. Plus it's not a hugely high value item and the box itself is not that expensive. I imagine most people won't have a big problem with it.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have *so many* makeup bags, but none of them are Henri Bendel. I love it! I love the brown/white stripes. The blue accent wouldn't be my first choice, but I'm glad other people are liking it. Can't wait to see what else is coming our way.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2015)

This spoiler makes me want to resubscribe. I don't have anything Henri Bendel so I would love this. Decisions decisions...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> This spoiler makes me want to resubscribe. I don't have anything Henri Bendel so I would love this. Decisions decisions...


I'm sure people will trade it too. there are a lot of travel makeup bags coming out.


----------



## Boadicea (Jun 24, 2015)

I found some photos of what the dopp kit should look like on the inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully this is the one we get. 

I can't figure out how to link the image.

Search for this term in Google Images: dopp kit canvas signature stripe


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fun spoiler but now I want to buy the matching tote thats on sale.  Must restrain self. But seriously how cute http://www.henribendel.com/signature-stripe-canvas-magazine-tote-27876527620193.html?start=37&amp;cgid=sale_best_sellers *and it s free shipping today they are tempting me!*

Lets see if we can crack the rest of the box (its also so fun when someone guesses correct I m a nerd I know just embrace it lol

Travel- the dopp kit

Summer heat- something refreshing - i d love a popsicle making set lol , maybe a drink mix 

Beach Days- hmmm we already got a towel, sunhat (last year i think) and sunglasses maybe a lippie with sunscreen ...love the fresh ones, and beachy hair spray my fave one ever was just back after being off the market for years (the john frieda one) -its not exactly the same but still love it wouldn't mind one more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fourth Of July- something red, white and blue- a fun bracelet - i think fourth of july i think fireworks and sparklers but no clue how they d tie something like that.  Maybe something bbq related.  Some fun outdoor drinking glasses

Can't wait to hear your guesses ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2015)

Goodness I hope it doesn't say Heni Bendel across it. 

Yuck!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Goodness I hope it doesn't say Heni Bendel across it.
> 
> Yuck!


I saw that option on the website. It doesnt look like it would bc the spoiler picture doesnt show that (even though only half is showing - based upon the one online, we would see if it was). I also don't want that version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Goodness I hope it doesn't say Heni Bendel across it.
> 
> Yuck!


That's so funny because I was looking at the totes online and the one that had the shape/style I liked best had the "Henri Bendel" script across it.  So, I passed.  If it didn't I would have snapped it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Fun spoiler but now I want to buy the matching tote thats on sale. Must restrain self. But seriously how cute http://www.henribendel.com/signature-stripe-canvas-magazine-tote-27876527620193.html?start=37&amp;cgid=sale_best_sellers *and it s free shipping today they are tempting me!*


Uhm....yeah. I already went that far. Bought the tote as soon as I saw the spoiler. I usually buy something Bendel's every year during the summer sale &amp; I was already eyeing the magazine totes, so I guess it was meant to be. That's what I tell myself. This little set will be perfect for the beach though. And, with the huge LE Baggu bag, I'm set for an overnight bag too, or kid gear for a day along the waves.

Hoping for some kind of beachy, airy, light scarf. I know people are sick of them, but I'm always happy with a scarf, especially if it's thin &amp; big enough to use as a parero. Or maybe a kimono style beach cover up. I'm probably in the minority, but I would love that.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 25, 2015)

@@QuixoticGirly I'd love a scarf or kimono!


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 25, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Uhm....yeah. I already went that far. Bought the tote as soon as I saw the spoiler. I usually buy something Bendel's every year during the summer sale &amp; I was already eyeing the magazine totes, so I guess it was meant to be. That's what I tell myself. This little set will be perfect for the beach though. And, with the huge LE Baggu bag, I'm set for an overnight bag too, or kid gear for a day along the waves.
> 
> Hoping for some kind of beachy, airy, light scarf. I know people are sick of them, but I'm always happy with a scarf, especially if it's thin &amp; big enough to use as a parero. Or maybe a kimono style beach cover up. I'm probably in the minority, but I would love that.


Oooooh I d love a scarf and I m expecting a full review on that bag when you get it lol. I recently bought a set of scarf organizer hangers, the set holds 24 scarves so bring on the scarves LOL


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 25, 2015)

I am such a sub box addict, I just signed up for this box! I really need an intervention. So glad my husband and I keep our money separate, as he says nothing about all the boxes that come in the mail all month long LOL. But I wanted to try a sub that was not all about beauty products, as I've had my fill of those. I'm finally dropping some subs, but then I go and pick this one up. I think I need a 12 step program!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I am such a sub box addict, I just signed up for this box! I really need an intervention. So glad my husband and I keep our money separate, as he says nothing about all the boxes that come in the mail all month long LOL. But I wanted to try a sub that was not all about beauty products, as I've had my fill of those. I'm finally dropping some subs, but then I go and pick this one up. I think I need a 12 step program!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


This is me exactly! I try and stop some subs but then I start others so I'm never making real progress. Or I'll cancel a sub for a month and can't take it and resub again.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm still holding off on this one though. I'm trying to be good but it's tough! Getting some other boxes in the mail today is making it a bit easier at the moment.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jun 26, 2015)

I already have several makeup bags, so I'm not sure how I feel about this spoiler.  I think I'll hold off on judging until it's in my hands.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 30, 2015)

I wonder if the 4th of July theme is just colors, like red, white and blue, stars and stripes, etc. that's what I was thinking when I saw the Dopp kit, with the blue and stripes.


----------



## artlover613 (Jul 1, 2015)

Guessing on our other items because I can't wait for spoilers.

Star shaped rice Krispy treat or watermelon cocktail mix

Sunscreen

That razor we've all been waiting for! After all, our shave cream is waiting for it ...

A lip product with sunscreen - in bronze for a change please.

I'd be happy with that and the HB Dopp kit.

Oh yeah - seven items right? Let's add a hat, maybe a cute designer visor or baseball hat.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

My guesses are:

Beach days: Maybe a body oil since they love to repeat stuff they did in the LE box and the one love organics was technically a serum?  Portable speaker?  Magazine subscription?  Waterproof mascara? Beach bag?

4th of July: Sparklers?  Star shaped jewelry?

Easy Travel: Sphynx razor? Packing cubes?

Summer Heat: One of those little fans that blows a mist on you?  Natural deodorant like that la vanilla stuff? Primer? Running hat or camelbak type thing?


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is a post/link that has picture of the bag. I thought those things came with it, but I was wrong

http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/Wedding-Day-Emergency-Kit-37779220

EDIT: I guess I read it wrong. Those items do not come with the bag. It had me all confused


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 1, 2015)

My guess is this is just an idea for how to use it. I don't think those items are included in the bag. It is confusing though, so maybe!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jul 1, 2015)

I had to read it a few times myself trying to figure it out, but landed on it being included. I asked a question on Facebook so I'll report back if they answer 

edit: read it all wrong, those items aren't in the bag. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 1, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> I had to read it a few times myself trying to figure it out, but landed on it being included. I asked a question on Facebook so I'll report back if they answer
> 
> edit: read it all wrong, those items aren't in the bag. Sorry for the confusion


It was not worded very well.  I can see how easily it could be misconstrued.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 1, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> My guesses are:
> 
> Beach days: Maybe a body oil since they love to repeat stuff they did in the LE box and the one love organics was technically a serum?  Portable speaker?  Magazine subscription?  Waterproof mascara? Beach bag?
> 
> ...


Oh those are some good guesses, the 4th of July thing is throwing me since I doubt anyone will have this box by the 4th.  I m thinking maybe its the food item like a smores kit or smores flavored item ( i think 4th of july i think bbqs and fire pits lol) or a bbq seasoning or sauce.  Oh man those little fans remind me of elementary school, there was no ac in the classrooms so we were allowed to bring little mini personal fans and put them on the desk  those rooms got so stinking hot but we thought we were so cool with our handheld fans lol.


----------



## Sheydan (Jul 1, 2015)

I was charged for mine this morning. Can't believe it's already time for a new box! I actually love the blue accents on the HB bag.

My guesses are

Watermelon lipgloss

star earrings

Make up bag...duh

Picnic gear

etc....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 2, 2015)

Sheydan said:


> I was charged for mine this morning. Can't believe it's already time for a new box! I actually love the blue accents on the HB bag.
> 
> My guesses are
> 
> ...



OOH yes I would love some picnic gear.  Now I'm going to be sad if that's not it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2015)

jennifer31777 said:


> Here is a post/link that has picture of the bag. I thought those things came with it, but I was wrong
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/Wedding-Day-Emergency-Kit-37779220
> 
> EDIT: I guess I read it wrong. Those items do not come with the bag. It had me all confused


wow seeing the bag next to other items...shows me that it is a LOT smaller than I expected. thx


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 5, 2015)

Is anyone else itching to know what's in this box?  Patience is not my forte lol.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 6, 2015)

new spoiler! just got the email


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 6, 2015)

This may come in very handy!  I leave for Maui in a few weeks and this could be great.  I don't really wear makeup on the beach but I would use it in place of the cream sunscreen I have.


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 6, 2015)

Love this spoiler! Will be great for hot days on the river!


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooray! I ve been using the First aide beauty vitamin mist and I was just saying the other day I wish it had some spf in it so I m excited to try this one.  Here is the description of this product on the Sephora website *What it is:*

An innovative three-in-one mist that sets makeup, helps control oil and shine, and refreshes your defense against photoaging UV rays with an uplifting scent of rosemary and mint. 

*What it is formulated to do:*
The secret to totally sun-safe skin is reapplying your UV defense at least every two hours—when in direct sunlight. Defense Refresh Setting Mist SPF 50 is the best way to reapply UV protection throughout the day without disturbing your makeup. Inspired by the trends in mists, SUPERGOOP!’s founder, Holly Thaggard, wanted to provide a product that would deliver the benefits of both a makeup setting spray as well as a refreshing afternoon pick-me-up, but with the added and necessary age preventative benefit of broad-spectrum SPF 50 UV protection. Optical diffusing silica silylate controls oil and scatters light to reduce shine and provide a matte finish while the formula is enlivened with an invigorating essence of antioxidant-rich rosemary to help visible slow skin aging, improve complexion, and soothe inflammation. 

*What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
- Parabens
- Sulfates 

*What else you need to know:*
This product is clinically tested, noncomedogenic, non-irritating, and allergy-free. It is formulated without synthetic fragrance and oxybenzone.

It has pretty good reviews the negative reviews are mostly about the spray mechanism some people say the sprayer gets clogged or just stopped spraying properly the other negative  reviews state that it gets in the hair and makes it greasy. Apparently it has rosemary in it and smells kinda spearminty   Tips says to shake well, hold 8-10 inches from face and pull hair off face.  Hope we all love it!  Now what in the world are the other 5 products ( i believe it was stated somewhere this box has 7 items but I could be mistaken) I really want a delicious treat in this box... smores anyone lol


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ooooh yes. I could have used this yesterday! Super excited.

And looking at that picture of the dopp bag next to the other products I'm considering using it as a pouchy wallet! This may be the best month in a while depending on how everything else shapes up!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 6, 2015)

I am normally tired of seeing supergoop in sub boxes, but this product isn't like anything else I have so I am really excited.  PSMH has been hitting it out of the park for me pretty much all year.


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 6, 2015)

I really like the spoilers so far. If there is a good food item in this box I will be a happy camper.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope we get full spoilers soon!  I am DYING to know what the rest is!


----------



## Buffy23 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like it is going to be featured on Extra tomorrow! So hopefully that means full spoilers!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh no... I hope it doesn't sell out then. I might still sub for this month I want more spoilers though! Summer boxes are my jam. I can't justify the box yet though. I have too many makeup bags and I have spf and setting sprays.. Not in the same bottle though...


----------



## Buffy23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Someone posted full spoilers on Instagram!!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 7, 2015)

Buffy23 said:


> Someone posted full spoilers on Instagram!!!


Screenshot, please!!!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jul 7, 2015)

Did that post?


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't like the Yes to blueberry wipes they leave a sticky feeling on your face. Is that a toothbrush? :blink:


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 7, 2015)

My guesses:

~Henri Bendel Signature Stripe Canvas Dopp Kit ($28 value)

~Supergoop Defense Refresh Setting Mist SPF 50 ($28 value)
~Yes to Blueberries Age Refresh Facial Towelettes
~The Good Bean Fruit &amp; No-Nut Bar (~$2)
~Pop Portable Sonic Toothbrush ($19.99)
~Hallmark Signature Cards 
~Sorial Card Pouch (?) &amp; Coupon Code ($25)


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 7, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> Did that post?


Thank you for posting the photo!  So, it looks like:

1) HB Dopp Kit

2) Yes to Blueberry wipes

3) Stationery (????)

4) Some fruit bar (???)

5) Pop Sonic toothbrush (???)

6) Supergoop Finishing Spray

7) $25 gift card for (???)

Please feel free to correct or add add'l info.  It was hard to see in the photo what everything was.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jul 7, 2015)

These guesses sound about right. I commented on the Instagram photo asking what the signature bag was. Hopefully she'll respond!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 7, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> ~Sorial Card Pouch (?) &amp; Coupon Code ($25)


Oh, good catch on this one.  I didn't see that the gift card was in a pouch. I will totally be able to use this to keep my Oyster card in for London next year. Yay!!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 7, 2015)

This is a GREAT box.  Love it!!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 7, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> These guesses sound about right. I commented on the Instagram photo asking what the signature bag was. Hopefully she'll respond!


It's cards from the Hallmark Signature line.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 7, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> It's cards from the Hallmark Signature line.


Nice!  I keep a file box of cards so I don't always have to run out and buy one when I need it.  I will totally be using those.  Again, great box!


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmmm this box is ok for me.  I had higher hopes for it after the first 2 spoilers but I m sure once it s in my hands I ll like it a lot more.  Nothing in this box says fourth of july to me though not even a teeny tiny bit I guess just because its in the month of july lol.  Also is Sorial the brand of that wallet on a chain we got not that long ago?  If so I vaguely remember the website having a lot more really lovely options than it seems like they have right now?  Does it seem a little bit sparse to anyone else or was that a different brand?


----------



## Saiza (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know I feel this box doesn't really go with each other. I guess the toothbrush is easy travel? Where's the 4th of July? And what do Hallmark cards have to do with anything?? I'm super pumped about the dopp kit though, can't wait to get it. And the Supergoop looks interesting, everything else I might swap.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 7, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Hmmm this box is ok for me.  I had higher hopes for it after the first 2 spoilers but I m sure once it s in my hands I ll like it a lot more.  Nothing in this box says fourth of july to me though not even a teeny tiny bit I guess just because its in the month of july lol.  Also is Sorial the brand of that wallet on a chain we got not that long ago?  If so I vaguely remember the website having a lot more really lovely options than it seems like they have right now?  Does it seem a little bit sparse to anyone else or was that a different brand?


I think you're right about the Sorial wallet last November, and their website now only has 9 purses, and one for $25 most over $100. Nothing says 4th of July to me either


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 7, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I don't know I feel this box doesn't really go with each other. I guess the toothbrush is easy travel? Where's the 4th of July? And what do Hallmark cards have to do with anything?? I'm super pumped about the dopp kit though, can't wait to get it. And the Supergoop looks interesting, everything else I might swap.


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (Jul 7, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I feel exactly the same way.



Do y'all really want something fourth of july themed on the seventh of july? i certainly don't. combine the sorial card carrier and the dopp kit and it's red white and blue (and brown)...


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 7, 2015)

Jewlee said:


> Do y'all really want something fourth of july themed on the seventh of july? i certainly don't. combine the sorial card carrier and the dopp kit and it's red white and blue (and brown)...


It's not that I wanted something specifically fourth of July themed but nothing in the box really goes with each other. And the cards, although useful, feel like something thrown in just to fluff up the box.


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (Jul 7, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> It's not that I wanted something specifically fourth of July themed but nothing in the box really goes with each other. And the cards, although useful, feel like something thrown in just to fluff up the box.


The box has a great value without them!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jul 7, 2015)

I love everything PopSugar, but I really wish they would bring back the previous snack curator!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 7, 2015)

Im really excited for the 2 spoilers-- I have nothing like the mist &amp; on weekends I'm always in need of a mid day sunscreen application - I think this product is going to come in super handy &amp; will be left on the pontoon. The Dopp kit is super cute &amp; I love everything Henri bendel.

Everything else will get used &amp; is a total bonus


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 7, 2015)

This looks like a great little box! Love the little dopp bag, the mist will definitely be used, travel toothbrush is great for my upcoming little trips, Good Bean bar will happily be eaten, and the hallmark cards and the card pouch are just extras. 

I'm beginning to think that the monthly themes very loosely relate to the actual curation of the box. I'd guess the 4th of July hint is based on the color of the blue on the dopp bag and the red of the card pouch. My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Annie Culbertson (Jul 7, 2015)

LOVE this box!! Everything will get used! I haven't been charged yet, has anyone else?


----------



## MET (Jul 7, 2015)

The theme had such potential for a cute home item ....   It's an okay box but it's not a great value for me at full price plus tax.  I've cancelled for August and will probably not sign up again until they offer a Black Friday kind of deal.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 7, 2015)

Hmmm…this box seems kind of boring to me, but not completely horrible.

I am kind of excited for the Supergoop! product, but I'm also getting it in a smaller size in my Allure Beauty Box this month.  If I don't like it, that'll be a bummer.

I do think I'll use the toothbrush, and I think the makeup bag is kind of cute but I already have lots of them.  The other stuff is kind of meh to me, but I'm sure I'll use them.


----------



## JENNIER (Jul 7, 2015)

annabelle3210 said:


> LOVE this box!! Everything will get used! I haven't been charged yet, has anyone else?


I was charged last week, no shipping info yet. I'm excited to try the toothbrush!


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2015)

Useful items - other than the gift card, nothing will get shoved in a drawer and forgotten. I like this box, a new twist on sunscreen is a good Summer item for me - so glad it is not a bronzer! Happy to get the toothbrush, too.


----------



## beautifulme (Jul 8, 2015)

Label created last night 2.1 lbs!!!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jul 8, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I actually really like Henry Bendel so I'm excited for this to be included! Great spoiler! Also, I thought the same things about including "Fourth of July" as part of their theme...unless my box arrives before the 4th then I'm not really interested in themed 4th of July items.


Henri-bendel store is really a wonderful unique store, especially I  love the  bridal  accessories.


----------



## aihutch (Jul 8, 2015)

beautifulme said:


> Label created last night 2.1 lbs!!!


Uh oh, mine says only 0.9 lbs and estimated delivery is next Thursday, so I have a while to find out if it's missing items. Hope the weight is a mistake!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 8, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Uh oh, mine says only 0.9 lbs and estimated delivery is next Thursday, so I have a while to find out if it's missing items. Hope the weight is a mistake!


Finally got my tracking info. Mine also says 0.9 lbs


----------



## lloronita (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine's 0.9, also.  Can everything in the spoiler weigh less than 1 pound?


----------



## MET (Jul 8, 2015)

My box also has the weight at 2.1 lbs and should be delivered by 7/15 but usually it's received a little earlier..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine is 0.9 too. Weird. Nothing is real heavy though. But I'd think the box would weigh close to that.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 9, 2015)

So I just read a review of this box on MSA the Sorial card does come in a red card case Sorial Card Case – Value $28

This card case has the same material as the blue Sorial Wallet on a Chain from the November POPSUGAR Must Have box. (And it is lined with a paisley print). I don’t use card cases that often, but this one is well-made.  It also came with a coupon code (generic) for $25 off at ShopSorial.com. (Valid on orders of $25 or more, good through September 15th 2015).  I hope they add more bags to the site before the code expires its kinda sparse right now which is sad because back in Nov they had some really beautiful bags...remember the Oceana line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   There is a also a 20% off discount for Henri Bendel that expires in mid August (excludes sale items).  I tried to copy the pic of the case from the MSA review hope it works!  Enjoy your boxes ladies, no shipping here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Here is the other side:


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jul 9, 2015)

I should get my box on Monday or Tuesday, and the weight says 2.1lbs. Weird that it's split between 2.1 and 0.9, right? I'm sure it's something clerical but it seems odd. Anyway I know I'll use everything in the box but I agree with a previous poster who said it could have used a great home item - and SERIOUSLY they have been off their snack game for months. I'm starting to miss 'big ticket' items - originally I preferred to have the value spread out but it seems like I haven't gotten a "wow factor" item in a long time. 

I have a subscription paid through December and I'm considering switching to another box then. Maybe Fab Fit Fun, but I like getting something every month vs only quarterly so I'm not sure. Sigh. If they really step up their game for the Fall/Holiday season I'll stay but it just seems like there's been a real decline in quality since I subbed last September!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Jul 10, 2015)

The weight on my label says the 2.1 lbs and .95 kg.  Could that be what people are seeing, the metric weight instead of pounds?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine says 1 lb even or .45kg.  This is a bit of a mystery!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 10, 2015)

I actually like the box.  I think the snack could have been better.  

I'm going to Europe in January...so I will have a use for the dopp and toothbrush then.  lol  And I love Henri Bendel! 

I live in NM so sunscreen is always welcome and I do like the Yes to blueberries wipes.  It was definitely worth it for the $35.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I actually like the box.  I think the snack could have been better.
> 
> I'm going to Europe in January...so I will have a use for the dopp and toothbrush then.  lol  And I love Henri Bendel!
> 
> I live in NM so sunscreen is always welcome and I do like the Yes to blueberries wipes.  It was definitely worth it for the $35.


I also like the box. 

At least it different stuff, I mean a toothbrush is pretty unique for sub boxes, I think?

I just got back from visiting Arizona and New Mexico you have a lovely state! I have never been to that part of the country before it was a nice trip!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm glad you enjoyed your visit!! I like to watch FunforLouis on youtube and he was here not too long ago.  His videos were great.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 10, 2015)

HI everyone! It has been about a year since I was on here. THinking about getting a popsugar box this month. Any good codes out there?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi @@RenoFab! Welcome back! They usually have $5 off codes. The only one I know is "makeuptalk5" for $5 off. The code is for new subscribers only and won't work for resign ups. I don't know if there are better ones out there. Hope someone knows more!


----------



## prettycat33 (Jul 11, 2015)

My label also says .09 llbs. It has to be a mistake. There is no way so many people would be missing items. I am not crazy about this box but I will use everything, unlike last months, I didn't use the book or shadow. I always wanted vto try an electronic tooth brush. I already own the wipes, I am happy to have more though. I usually buy them at Marshells for pretty cheap. All in all I like this.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine says 0.9 lbs.  I won't get it for awhile though, because it's coming from Cali and I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2015)

I got my tracking number Thursday. My weight is 1.1 lb.

also it shipped from Cali, which is weird because in the past they shipped my box from Ny since I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my tracking number Thursday. My weight is 1.1 lb.
> 
> also it shipped from Cali, which is weird because in the past they shipped my box from Ny since I'm on the east coast.


Mine shipped from NY and is 2.1 lbs. Supposed to be here monday    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mich Elle (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine shipped from NY, should be here on Monday (I live in NJ) and my weight is actually 2.2lbs.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 11, 2015)

My box arrived today (shipped from CA). It had a shipping weight of .9 lbs, and nothing is missing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 11, 2015)

WOW!.  The cards are totally unique and super special. Mine were themed - birthday with champagne glasses, marriage (with hangable artwork), and textured travel card with paris, NYC, London, Holland (blank inside).  So nice. Love them.


----------



## MET (Jul 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> WOW!.  The cards are totally unique and super special. Mine were themed - birthday with champagne glasses, marriage (with hangable artwork), and textured travel card with paris, NYC, London, Holland (blank inside).  So nice. Love them.


I received my box yesterday and by far the cards were the best part - absolutely gorgeous.  The dopp bag  is also really nice; I was going to give mine away but liked it so much that I'm keeping it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 11, 2015)

MET said:


> I received my box yesterday and by far the cards were the best part - absolutely gorgeous.  The dopp bag  is also really nice; I was going to give mine away but liked it so much that I'm keeping it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Riiiigh! The dopp kit is cute, adorable. Wee-ish. I have a bday tonight and a going away party next week.  Wedding next year (but can probably trade that one away before then).  But literally how perfect, are they.  Can't wait to hear how exciting everyone else's card turn out!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Got my box today and seriously love it. But I think the cards were the best part! The ones I received were a light blue engagement card with a 3D wedding dress on it, a super sparkly and awesome (and 3D) birthday card and a crazy awesome blank card that was made of a thick (maybe half inch) clear acrylic block with "hello, beautiful" underneath it. So cool!


----------



## blank2aa (Jul 13, 2015)

Did anyone not get a tracking number buy their box just randomly came?


----------



## liltrixter (Jul 13, 2015)

I received my box today.....so cute but missing the sorial card holder

*Edit. Pretty impressed they responded in less them 30 minutes about sending a replacement. This is only my second monthly box and I always hate dealing with sub box customer support. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got my box today, a very practical box.  I really like the super goop stuff, at first the smell threw me a little bit (it reminds me of toothpaste, I was a little hesitant to spray it all over my face) but it went away really quickly.  I hope the Sorial site puts up some more things before the code expires, there are currently only 8 items on there and everything requires spending extra moola. The past few months have all been practical boxes where just about everything gets used but nothing super exciting I hope the next box has a fun big ticket item.  I wouldn't want to get a box like that all the time but every once in awhile I think its fun.  Fingers crossed August or Sept. has a big exciting product.  Hope everyone is having fun opening their boxes!


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 13, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Did anyone not get a tracking number buy their box just randomly came?


Not this time but it has happened in the past.  Fun surprise! When it has happened the tracking email came like the day after the box had been delivered


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 13, 2015)

I got my box today and am overall very pleased.

The HB Dopp Kit is adorable.  Kind of a weird size for me: too small for a travel makeup bag but too big for an everyday makeup bag for my purse. I'll figure it out because it's adorbs.  True to form it has already been Scotchgard'd by me to protect that pretty canvas.

The Goop mist I like a lot.  I understand the comment about toothpaste smell but it immediately turned into rosemary.  It misted very lightly and wasn't greasy or heavy at all.  I will definitely be using this in Maui in a few weeks.

The card case is cute and will come in handy for public transport cards when traveling.

The bar looks and sounds gross to me and it's too carb heavy anyway.  I'm taking it to work to and leaving it in the kitchen.  Someone will eat it. *LOL*

The cards are great but I had to laugh that I got a wedding card.  People my age are either married already for a while, divorced or if on a subsequent marriage it's usually w/out fan fair. I got a birthday card and a blank one, as well.

I love the toothbrush.  It's a bit firmer than my Violife one that was way too soft for my liking.  It will also be living in my travel bag and traveling to Maui.  

This was a MUCH better month for me than last month, no doubt about it.  I am actually really looking forward to a Fall box for a nice change, too.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 14, 2015)

Was anyone actually able to buy the $25 Sorial bag with the card from the box? It looks like it's been removed from the website now.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 14, 2015)

I didn't think I was going to like this toothbrush but after using it for a few days in a row, I'm in love.  I have a regular electronic toothbrush ($100+ sonic one at that) and this POP one cleans my teeth 100000000 times better.  I can't believe it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 14, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Was anyone actually able to buy the $25 Sorial bag with the card from the box? It looks like it's been removed from the website now.


people bought them. by the time i got on again after the code was working again only the grey was available. i didnt want it (even at $12). I still have the other one from Nov.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2015)

I really like the black rubina clutch...was willing to spend the $25 on it but not so much after the $12 shipping.  Another code gone to waste.


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I really like the black rubina clutch...was willing to spend the $25 on it but not so much after the $12 shipping.  Another code gone to waste.


The $12 shipping threw me off too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 14, 2015)

AmryAnn said:


> The $12 shipping threw me off too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



$12 shipping?!  Is it delivered by carrier pigeons?


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 14, 2015)

I received my box today! My cards are amazing! I got one with a really pretty picture that's super thick, like those square wall plagues. According to the instructions on the card you tear off the paper back that says happy birthday and hang it on your wall! I also received a blank card with a 3D pineapple on front and another with these really pretty 3D flowers.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jul 14, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> The HB Dopp Kit is adorable.  Kind of a weird size for me: too small for a travel makeup bag but too big for an everyday makeup bag for my purse. I'll figure it out because it's adorbs.  True to form it has already been Scotchgard'd by me to protect that pretty canvas.


@@girlnamedpete never heard of Scotchguard. Which one do you use? How do you use it? And does it really work?


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 14, 2015)

Loved the cards from this!  These are the ones I got:


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

ooh those are beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 14, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> @@girlnamedpete never heard of Scotchguard. Which one do you use? How do you use it? And does it really work?


This Scotchgard.  It is a spray on fabric protector and it does work!  I use it on all my shoes, purses, etc - especially on anything canvas that would absorb stains.  http://www.amazon.com/Scotchgard-Fabric-Upholstery-Protector-10-Ounce/dp/B008JA4PZY/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1436927702&amp;sr=8-1-spell&amp;keywords=scoychgard


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 15, 2015)

JenniferV said:


> Loved the cards from this!  These are the ones I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 2 of these 3. so cute!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 16, 2015)

I got a shipping notice from Popsugar. However, the weight is only 0.9 lbs.  Is that what everyone's box weighed this month?  If not, anyone have a clue as to what this might be?  Thanks!  Also noticed that it's not shipping (as usual) from NY but rather from Gilroy, CA which I feel is odd.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 16, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I got a shipping notice from Popsugar. However, the weight is only 0.9 lbs. Is that what everyone's box weighed this month? If not, anyone have a clue as to what this might be? Thanks! Also noticed that it's not shipping (as usual) from NY but rather from Gilroy, CA which I feel is odd.


I think the weights were a mistake, that's what mine said too and nothing was missing!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2015)

I received mine yesterday &amp; i must admit this box is even better in hand. The Henri bendel Dopp kit is perfect size for my everyday tote, I carry way too much makeup around with me--- this can hold everything!!! Am I the only person that carries every lipstick color around with her..lol.. It's the little things that make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine should be here today!  ALL the way from Cali instead of NY.  Weird!

Anyway, can't wait to check it out. My weight was 1.1 lbs and came from CA instead of NY. But I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## cgmercer05 (Jul 17, 2015)

I love this box! The dopp kit is perfect for gathering up loose stuff in my purse. I love the that the lining is easy to clean and the wide mouth opening. I may try to scotch guard the outside before it gets dirty though. The Supergoop! spray is a little odd with the toothpaste smell but it is a great SPF. My kids tried the snack bar and seemed to really like it. I thought it smelled good. I am already using the card holder to keep my ID and debit card handy. The gift card will go to waste though because nothing on their site seems to be worth the prices listed. The toothbrush will be used so that's one less thing I have to buy later. The greeting cards are really great quality and it's nice to start a little collection of those for times that I forget about a special occasion. Two of the cards I received are nice enough to frame as well. The only thing I didn't like is the package of face wipes. Nothing against PopSugar. I have never been able to use any of the Yes To products. For some reason they make my face start burning as soon as I use them. I have tried the cucumber ones as well with the same result. All in all, I love getting a box of fun goodies to try out. I only let myself order one a couple times a year but I always enjoy the fun of getting something unexpected. I live in a rural area where I have to drive an hour to even get to a target so to say I don't have access to higher end products would be an understatement.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2015)

I got my box today! I love it all!

Here are my cards


The middle pink one is a wedding one that you detach the card from and you can hang it or frame it. Perfect for my sisters upcoming wedding.

The smile one is blank and that cheers is a birthday card.


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

I love this box. The only thing I won't use is the supergoop. I don't wear full face makeup and I don't like the smell. (I thought the bar tasted gross, lol).

You know your daughter is growing up when she raids your box. This was perfect for her for camp, she took the toothbrush, the dopp kit, and the wipes. (I scotch guarded it first, thanks for the tip.)

The cards were beautiful, especially a white satiny wedding card I will save for when my stepson gets married in December.

I hope they restock some lower price soriel things. I'd love to pick up something for my step daughter. She loves nice things but looses them (she's 20) so I try to buy them on sale.


----------



## cassiandra (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my box to come! I checked the tracking, and it says it's still in Nebraska, and it has to go all the way to Pennsylvania! Kinda bummed it's taking so long ): it usually comes by the 15th the latest? Is anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## blank2aa (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting for mine as well! Mines in Idaho and I live in michigan it's taking forever!



cassiandra said:


> I'm still waiting for my box to come! I checked the tracking, and it says it's still in Nebraska, and it has to go all the way to Pennsylvania! Kinda bummed it's taking so long ): it usually comes by the 15th the latest? Is anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## cassiandra (Jul 22, 2015)

Just checked my tracking info, and it says it didn't even ship til the 17th! The estimated delivery date is July 30th, which is next thursday.. really disappointed it's taking this long to come



blank2aa said:


> I'm still waiting for mine as well! Mines in Idaho and I live in michigan it's taking forever!


----------



## Emrogers13 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm guessing the weight fluctuations have a lot to do with the cards. For example, I also got the yellow acrylic card (Probably about 1/4" of acrylic sheet the entire size of the card) and it easily weighs many more ounces than the other, paper only, cards.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 25, 2015)

My box arrived today and even though this isn't a 'flashy' box by any means, this is the first box where I'll be able to use everything.

I really liked the way the Supergoop spray smelled and used it mid afternoon, it didn't change the look of my makeup and was refreshing.  It's great that it has SPF, though I'm not sure the sprayer is able to cover the way a cream can.  As a side note - I've been really loving the Supergoop sunscreen serum!

The toothbrush is lightweight and perfect for travel, the Dopp kit is adorable, the wipes are practical, and I thought the cards were gorgeously detailed.  

For the Sorial, I'm actually excited about the card carrier. It's perfect for business cards and I really needed something like this.  

I went onto the website and was shocked to see they only had FOUR products available.  I mean. . what?  Thought maybe the Popsugar gift card caused a run on bags or something.   There is a black saffiano vegan leather tote that looks nice, but it's $98 so I'll have to think about it.  

Getting ready to look at Henri Bendel and see if I can put that 20% off code to good use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 25, 2015)

cassiandra said:


> Just checked my tracking info, and it says it didn't even ship til the 17th! The estimated delivery date is July 30th, which is next thursday.. really disappointed it's taking this long to come


I thought last Tue. that I'd get mine today, if not _yesterday_, but then it took two days to get from KY to IN... And then two or three days within IN... The shipping is soooo slooooow.... Should be here Monday now. Anyway mine originally said the 29th so you might still get it sooner.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 25, 2015)

I liked my box when I received it, but I liked June more.  I ended up LOVING the Judy Blume book, I was looking for an eyeshadow palette with a gold in it, and the Spongelle smelled amazing.  The sunglasses were also nice, even though they didn't really seem to go well with my face shape, so I swapped them.

This month felt less luxe and more useful, and I tend to prefer the former when it comes to subscription boxes.  I'll use the toothbrush for travel and the card holder will be useful, too.  The Dopp kit was the only item that seemed more like a fun splurge, and unfortunately, I'm allergic to the Supergoop! spray (otherwise, I'd love it!).

I can't wait to see what August's box brings.  I wish they'd release a spoiler!


----------



## northwest22 (Jul 29, 2015)

I think the idea of a travel toothbrush is odd. I mean, once it's open it need to continue being used, right? People aren't using it a few times on a trip and then putting it away until their next trip.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 29, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I think the idea of a travel toothbrush is odd. I mean, once it's open it need to continue being used, right? People aren't using it a few times on a trip and then putting it away until their next trip.


I am not sure why it would need to be continually used... it's an electric toothbrush with a cap.  I have a similar one that has lived in my travel bag for years, literally.  The heads are also replaceable.  It's pretty awesome, really.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm totally loving the Henri Bendel bag, only I find that the white canvas is a magnet for stains.  Does anyone know how I can keep the exterior clean?  

I use a black purse and I think the dye might be rubbing off on the canvas.   I want to make it last for a long time because it's so cheery and I like how wide it opens.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 17, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I'm totally loving the Henri Bendel bag, only I find that the white canvas is a magnet for stains.  Does anyone know how I can keep the exterior clean?
> 
> I use a black purse and I think the dye might be rubbing off on the canvas.   I want to make it last for a long time because it's so cheery and I like how wide it opens.


Try foaming upholstery cleaner, like scotch guard.


----------

